# Subq or im



## curls (Jul 7, 2012)

How many of you guys do subq vs IM for your trt injections?  What do some of the vets think pros cons.  As long as you are not on a heavy blast I would think that subq would work just fine.  I am starting my injections this weekend just trying to get opinions.  Fucking hate needles just got to get past the first shot.  I will be that guy that takes 45 min to take the first shot and then ask myself why it took so long because it is not bad.  

-Ok it took me about 10min with no pain

for the new people to injections 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQor40vf7lE


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 7, 2012)

this is a very controversial topic

i have done a little reading on it seems sub q does work based on the amount of posts/threads claiming t works well , & may have some benefits in different absorption from IM

 i dont mind needles but was recently considering trying it  give my quads a vacation ... i may ask my trt doc what he thinks

i'd also be curious to hear from guys on here have done sub q first hand


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 7, 2012)

You should be fine going sub q. The only problem i found is that i was constantly getting knots on my sub q spots. Other than that everything felt the same as im. I only do im now, i dont like the knots. They are painless for the most part, but they just annoy me.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

You should be fine


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 7, 2012)

Subq is pretty painless. I shoot prop subQ on my rotations. Like was said above, you'll get some knots. I get red spots for a few days. I just shoot sub q on my work days cuz I do t have my shirt off there. Unless its when I moonlight at big herms house of cock


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

Shhhhh!! Your gonna get a lot of guy jealous. I turn down tons of SI.members down.for that. I'm yours and yours only.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 7, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Shhhhh!! Your gonna get a lot of guy jealous. I turn down tons of SI.members down.for that. I'm yours and yours only.



You dirty sluts SOB thats what you said to me too...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

Hahaha your my sexy latino in uniform. Lol. You know I love a man in uniform.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 7, 2012)

lol " house of cock"

 its amazing how fast this thread took a sharp turn into gayville


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 7, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> You dirty sluts SOB thats what you said to me too...



lol.

great first we learn about pea/cfm now we learn big herm is a two timer


----------



## BigFella (Jul 7, 2012)

OK, OK, back on subject.

I started injecting two months ago. I had read heaps, so I was experimenting from Day 1. First shot (0.5 ml Test E) was into left delt. Second was into right quad, third was into belly.

First was totally painless. Second hurt about 2/10 for three days. Third went bright red and hurt for two months.

I thought I was injecting Sub-Q. I obviously wasn't - I injected into belly fat, of which I have a lot.

In any case I don't think I'm totally stupid, though many would disagree, and so I think that there is too much chance of fucking it up if you do anything other than IM. But like I said, I've only been doing his for two months.

What. Ever. Since then I have been totally happy doing completely painless delt injections E3D using a 25g needle and warmed T.

Enjoy.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 7, 2012)

I accidentally went into the fat a few times injecting in certain areas and I felt like I had a potato under my skin for about a month or so after I did it. 

It's meant for IM and I would do it that way.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 7, 2012)

There is at least one study that I've found on sub-q test injections with long ester. The sample in the study was rather small but the researchers conclude that the blood levels and release patterns of IM and Subq with long ester oil-based test were very similar.

I tried Subq for several months when I was doing HRT and I found no statistically significant difference in my test levels between IM and Subq.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 8, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> I accidentally went into the fat a few times injecting in certain areas and I felt like I had a potato under my skin for about a month or so after I did it.
> 
> It's meant for IM and I would do it that way.


Andro! Thanks for that. That's a good description of what I felt.

Cash: I had read your tips on this, that's why I tried it. I didn't factor in your 8% BF versus my 26%.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 8, 2012)

my doc say'd oil has to go deep pin is 1 and 1/2 in.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 9, 2012)

My doc would do once a month im in the hip part of the glute - up high. Not in the buttock part. Left one month, right the next. Like ping pong back and forwards.


----------

